# struck-out but walked away happy



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Im on a mission to find a big striper... didn't do so well in that regards today 01DEC15... but caught a bag of hybrids and a stud river red. Gave all the fish to my building custodian on base, it seemed to make his day. Until next time tight lines and good fishin...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

That really is a stud slot for the river! Love how dark the colors on her are. & way to go for giving that dude your fish bro, I'm sure he really appreciated that. Hopefully karma will grant you a big striper in return sometime soon!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Im on a mission to find a big striper... didn't do so well in that regards today 01DEC15... but caught a bag of hybrids and a stud river red. Gave all the fish to my building custodian on base, it seemed to make his day. Until next time tight lines and good fishin...


Wouldn't be Terry would it?


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

This is an honest question and not to start any debate. Do you ever not kill fish?

If you want to find the big stripers head further North.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sooooo you struck out??? Heck that's a fine red, so no strike out brother!!! hahaha You keep plugging after em and you'll get one!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

PusherManB2 said:


> This is an honest question and not to start any debate. Do you ever not kill fish?
> 
> If you want to find the big stripers head further North.


It may seem as though I kill a lot of fish and maybe I do, but not in a wasteful taste and believe me when I say I have released way more fish then kept about a 70 / 30 ratio. what can I say I fish a lot and fishing costs money might as well keep some in the freezer for the rainy days.

I also know a lot of people that don't get to fish much at all and when I cant take them out I at least like to offer my catch.

does a hunter ever not kill a deer? hahahaha shoot and release :no:

I didn't mention the fact that we caught 3 large mouth bass, released all 3.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Which river???


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jason said:


> Sooooo you struck out??? Heck that's a fine red, so no strike out brother!!! hahaha You keep plugging after em and you'll get one!!!


dude that's one fish I will have to kill and eat Ive spent to many nights and days dreaming of that river monster....


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> does a hunter ever not kill a deer? hahahaha shoot and release :no:


hahha...I like.


Big striper is my winter time goal. Can't wait to see if it happens.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> Which river???


 
AscamNoStriperbia


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

I would absolutely say a hunter doesn't kill every deer that he can "reach out and touch." Unless he also kills all the fish he catches too. 

To your 70:30 comment. 90% of the photos posted are of dead fish. Post more pictures then.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

PusherManB2 said:


> I would absolutely say a hunter doesn't kill every deer that he can "reach out and touch." Unless he also kills all the fish he catches too.
> 
> To your 70:30 comment. 90% of the photos posted are of dead fish. Post more pictures then.


Go away!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> EscamNoStriperbia


Blackstriperwater River


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

no....
don't tell me that was today????hahahaha


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

No, Josh. Not today but my personal best in the Striper category. See how fat she is?

Released...


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Caught her on top - Heddon Chugin' Spook in pink - northside of the I-10 bridge.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Blackstriperwater River


Jealousy just sank in! Congrats! What bait? Top water or finger mullet have been my best choice.. I seen a girl catch a 30# striper in front of me in a kayak and had no idea what she was doing.. She threw a big twirly tail glow in the dark grub.. On the inside, I was pissed. Made my 22# look like bait.. Lol. Great job!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

PusherManB2 said:


> I would absolutely say a hunter doesn't kill every deer that he can "reach out and touch." Unless he also kills all the fish he catches too.
> 
> To your 70:30 comment. 90% of the photos posted are of dead fish. Post more pictures then.


 
ur starting a debate 

so you want me to take a pic of every fish I catch and post it hahaha I don't think that would make you any more satisfied :whistling:

but ill try this....20 pages of pictures and a half a page for a report.... you must like the comic section of the news paper :001_huh:

Im not trying to start a debate....


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

PusherManB2 said:


> *I would absolutely say a hunter doesn't kill every deer that he can "reach out and touch." Unless he also kills all the fish he catches too. *
> 
> To your 70:30 comment. 90% of the photos posted are of dead fish. Post more pictures then.


You can't honestly believe for a second that your mindset makes sense, can you? You seriously believe that Josh keeps every fish that he has the opportunity to catch, or that ANYONE does that for that matter? 

Here's a bunch of photos of Josh with fish (ones that aren't dead, of course). Guess these make up part of your ever-so-carefully-calculated 10% figure.

Also, not trying to start a debate, but your comment kind of teetered on the edge of idiocy. Again, not trying to start a debate, even though I'm clearly trying to initiate a debate. 

One more time, just to be clear, not trying to start a debate.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> No, Josh. Not today but my personal best in the Striper category. See how fat she is?
> 
> Released...


I talked to Jeff about this. If I catch a big one I would release her in the pure fact that I respect those big stripers they don't come often... especially around here.
Nice fish and maybe I can catch her and release it for someone else to catch.
but believe me if it aint a big'n Im eating it... Ive spent countless hours preparing myself to get one hahahaha anyone who knows me, knows that Ive been waiting on a striper for some time now... and this season Im taking it as a personal challenge to get it done.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I talked to Jeff about this. If I catch a big one I would release her in the pure fact that I respect those big stripers they don't come often... especially around here.
> Nice fish and maybe I can catch her and release it for someone else to catch.
> but believe me if it aint a big'n Im eating it... Ive spent countless hours preparing myself to get one hahahaha anyone who knows me, knows that Ive been waiting on a striper for some time now... and this season Im taking it as a personal challenge to get it done.


These are the ones you should eat...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> These are the ones you should eat...


hahaha

nice setup!!
I have one just like it :yes: so does Sawyer great combo in all sizes and actions!

I need to at least catch 1 to have to option hahaha


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I know what y'all have... I always ask when I see you with something STRANGE. When it comes to AG stuff, I have:

--2 Revo Inshore on 7.6" MH Veritas 2.0 and a 7'6" MH Verocity
--Revo Toro Nacl (SALT) in 50 series on a 7'3" H Villian
--Revo Toro NaCl (SALT) in 60 series strapped to an 8' H Volatile and a spare 8' MH Volatile 

AG 6000C/USA in gold, 6500, 6600ABS. Spinner Cardinal 764. These are all VINTAGE...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> I know what y'all have... I always ask when I see you with something *STRANGE.* .


Whoah whoah whoah there Deagle, hold your horses. 

My Stradics, Calcuttas, Chronarch, & Loomis rods don't like being called names. I'm telling them you said that. 

& I know that Josh's Aldebaran is tearing up right now & probably soaking the grip on his NRX....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> & I know that Josh's Aldebaran is tearing up right now & probably soaking the grip on his NRX....


the hybrids are a lot of fun on that combo stripers are obviously abu fans hahahaha


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

timjb83 said:


> Jealousy just sank in! Congrats! What bait? Top water or finger mullet have been my best choice.. I seen a girl catch a 30# striper in front of me in a kayak and had no idea what she was doing.. She threw a big twirly tail glow in the dark grub.. On the inside, I was pissed. Made my 22# look like bait.. Lol. Great job!


Don't be jealous. You'll get yours. I seen 30lb'er caught from the bank a couple years ago - near where I live - that bait was a live Stump Knocker. I catch 'em on artificials, e.g , top water, cranks, and spoons - all in large sizes. I kinda believe that large fish like large baits!!! I fish mainly in Blackwater from north of the mouth of Pond Creek to East Bay. Occasionally, I fish to PNS Bay.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

thinking about it I caught that red further up river then I caught the 3 large mouth... what in the world was this red thinking hahaha


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> Whoah whoah whoah there Deagle, hold your horses.
> 
> My Stradics, Calcuttas, Chronarch, & Loomis rods don't like being called names. I'm telling them you said that.
> 
> & I know that Josh's Aldebaran is tearing up right now & probably soaking the grip on his NRX....


Ha-ha... I'm a TRUE AG fan - anything else is strange but that doesn't mean that that all other brands are bad --- JUST NOT AS GOOD AS AG!!!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> thinking about it I caught that red further up river then I caught the 3 large mouth... what in the world was this red thinking hahaha


I've caught Reds as far north as Wright Basin which is north of downtown Milton. I was bottom fishing with night crawlers.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Surprised we didn't cross wakes today on that river...










Reds were plentiful and hungry today.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Don't be jealous. You'll get yours. I seen 30lb'er caught from the bank a couple years ago - near where I live - that bait was a live Stump Knocker. I catch 'em on artificials, e.g , top water, cranks, and spoons - all in large sizes. I kinda believe that large fish like large baits!!! I fish mainly in Blackwater from north of the mouth of Pond Creek to East Bay. Occasionally, I fish to PNS Bay.


Where did you say you live again?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Josh, if you really want to catch a large striper, I'm convinced that your odds improve 400-500% by using live bait. If that doesn't appeal to you, I understand, but I would at least slow-troll one way back behind the boat while you're chunking artificials. Try a large menhaden or a foot-long mullet hooked through the upper lip with a circle hook.

Here's another tip: stripers in general don't like motor noise, but they seem to tolerate steady slow trolling motor noise as long as it isn't stop and go. They're kinda like tarpon in that regard.

Also, concentrate your efforts at dawn, dusk, or at night (without lights).

Hope this helps in your quest.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

timjb83 said:


> Where did you say you live again?


The BW is in my backyard!!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bodupp said:


> Josh, if you really want to catch a large striper, I'm convinced that your odds improve 400-500% by using live bait. If that doesn't appeal to you, I understand, but I would at least slow-troll one way back behind the boat while you're chunking artificials. Try a large menhaden or a foot-long mullet hooked through the upper lip with a circle hook.
> 
> Here's another tip: stripers in general don't like motor noise, but they seem to tolerate steady slow trolling motor noise as long as it isn't stop and go. They're kinda like tarpon in that regard.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advise its all taken with much appreciation. Between you and DE I cant decide who catches them better hahaha as for using live bait and trolling YAH I need to step my game up. Although Id take one topwater hit b4 3 bait rod take downs anyday, then again id be happy with a nibble on a bobber at this point.... hahaha there is a time and place for everything and ur right I need to do it all if I want to be successful in any kinda way.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

BTW, Josh, I caught 2 Specs yesterday, on a popping cork with an artificial shrimp underbeath - just saying - since I know you enjoy fishing w/ popping corks so much...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jason said:


> Sooooo you struck out??? Heck that's a fine red, so no strike out brother!!! hahaha You keep plugging after em and you'll get one!!!


It funny...
As soon as I hooked up I yelled get the net thinking it was a river monster. Drag screemin down river around the boat and then up river at me got the fish up to the surface and Pow... a top slot Dang It!!! Never been so disappointed to see a red fish in my intire life hahaha


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> BTW, Josh, I caught 2 Specs yesterday, on a popping cork with an artificial shrimp underbeath - just saying - since I know you enjoy fishing w/ popping corks so much...


Seriously hahaha
Last sunday a boat near me caught a 8lb striper on a doa popping cork and shrimp rig they call it a deadly combo ^^^ or something .... my goodness what does a guy have to do hahaha


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Try fishing with a popping cork!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Let me get this straight so if I tie on a popping cork to a super spook to a 1ft. Live mullet with a circle hook tipped with a doa shrimp and troll it at night with a abu garcia combo in black water river I should get a bite... right??? Oh boy.... now I need to spend another hour at Academy trying to figure out how Im going to put all this together


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

No. You forgot the 300lb steel leader!!!


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Let me get this straight so if I tie on a popping cork to a super spook to a mullet with a circle hook tipped with a doa shrimp and troll it at night with a abu garcia combo in black water river I should get a bite... right??? Oh boy.... now I need to spend another hour at Academy trying to figure out how Im going to puy all this together


We nicknamed it 'The Ole Drag and Snag'. Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

AND - Sawer has to be singing Ave Maria....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hahaha yep and this version...

Watch "Schubert - Ave Maria" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/2bosouX_d8Y


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!! But I don't think Sawyer can do that. But for you to catch that elusive Striper, he'll have to give it a try. I want to see THAT on U-tube...


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

PusherManB2 said:


> I would absolutely say a hunter doesn't kill every deer that he can "reach out and touch." Unless he also kills all the fish he catches too.
> 
> To your 70:30 comment. 90% of the photos posted are of dead fish. Post more pictures then.


'I SEE DEAD FISH.'

Catching a whiff of yuppie, fly fisherman here.

Sad, sad, bitter man, catch no fish, feel bad,....become hater.

Oh, forgot about those palm size Dolly Vardens.


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

My mind mind must be somewhere else. I first read this post and "saw" the following:

"I'm on a mission to find a big stripper...didn't do so well in that regards today 01DEC15"

I thought to myself, "I think you are looking in the wrong place."

Anyways, I'm back on track. Great report.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Let me get this straight so if I tie on a popping cork to a super spook to a 1ft. Live mullet with a circle hook tipped with a doa shrimp and troll it at night with a abu garcia combo in black water river I should get a bite... right??? Oh boy.... now I need to spend another hour at Academy trying to figure out how Im going to put all this together


Stop being ridiculous --- everyone knows you have to have a Matrix Shad tipped onto the back of the doa shrimp !


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

lsucole said:


> Stop being ridiculous --- everyone knows you have to have a Matrix Shad tipped onto the back of the doa shrimp !


Thats exactly what I was thinking, lets just keep that between me and you though


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

tight lines


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Im on a mission to find a big striper... didn't do so well in that regards today 01DEC15... but caught a bag of hybrids and a stud river red. Gave all the fish to my building custodian on base, it seemed to make his day. Until next time tight lines and good fishin...[/QUOTE
> 
> Was it Terry?


----------

